# D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren



## Forelle74 (29. März 2017)

Hallo Liebhaber alter Angelrollen.
Ich habe eine D.A.M Quick Stationär Rolle geschenkt bekommen.
Da es mir zu schade ist sie irgendwo rumliegenlassen möchte ich sie auch gerne Fischen.
Nach meinen Recherchen dürfte sie aus den 60ern stammen.

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch auch mehr zum Alter sagen und zum ursprünglichen Zweck den diese Rolle dienen sollte?

Ich hab sie auf ne Cormoran Rute von meinem Uropa montiert.
Ich möchte sie ab und zu zum Grundangeln an einen unserer kleinen Vereinsteiche mitnehmen.

Zu erwartende Fische  wären kleine Karpfen bis ca.13pfd,
Schleien,Weissfische und Aale.

Ich hab schon ein wenig hier rumgelesen und habe sie nach Empfehlungen hier in nem anderen Thread gewartet.

Mein Problem ist das meiner Ansicht nach sich die Schnur auch bei kaum angedrehter Bremse schlecht abziehen lässt.
Sollte die sich leicht abziehen lassen, oder sind da die alten rollen  nicht so zimperlich.

Sollte man evtl. diese alte Druckfeder austauschen?
Oder liegt es eher an den unteren Scheiben(unter der Schnurrolle).

Den Gehäusedeckel hab ich auch mal geöffnet, da war ordentlich Fett drinnen.
Ich hab das so gelassen, oder sollte man das alte Fett auch wechseln.
Ich weis bloß nicht was ich da hernehmen könnte?

Äüßerlich ist sie für ihr Alter in einem guten Zustand.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2017)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Zu erwartende Fische  wären kleine Karpfen bis ca.13pfd,
> Schleien,Weissfische und Aale.
> 
> Mein Problem ist das meiner Ansicht nach sich die Schnur auch bei kaum angedrehter Bremse schlecht abziehen lässt.


Du hast es damit doch schon festgestellt, die alten Bremsen sind meist nicht mehr für das feine Fischen oder große Fische tauglich. Ersatzteile gibt es nicht mal so einfach und die Kosten für eine neue Rolle mit guter Bremse muss man dagegen halten.
Zumindet bei den erwarteten Karpfen habe ich Bedenken, zum Aalangeln und dergleichen mag sie noch taugen.


----------



## hans albers (29. März 2017)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*

moin,

auf jeden fall mal das alte fett raus,
sauber machen und neue fettpackungen rin.
und die alte schnur auch runter.

ist doch nen schönes röllchen, 
und zum grundangeln, wie det schon schrieb, okay.

gab mal ne seite "angel rollen heilmacher" oder so, im netz, 
weiss ich aber nicht,ob der noch aktiv ist.

ansonsten ist hier wollebre 
im forum ein guter anprechpartner.


----------



## wobbler68 (30. März 2017)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*

Hallo

Ich habe auch einige ältere Rollen, im Gebrauch (DIWA ,ABU).
Du hast deine, ja schon gewartet, wie du geschrieben hast.
Schau mal ob die unteren Scheiben(unter der Spule)richtig montiert sind.||kopfkrat
Für das was du damit vorhast,ist sie genau richtig.

Die Qualität deiner  D.A.M ist einfach und robust.Ich glaube kaum das heutige 100€ Rollen so lange halten.
Wird einige Kilometer Schnur auf-abgespult haben und so manches Geschrei gehört  haben.




Alte Rollen sind aus Metall und verkraften mehr als heutige, vor Plastik,Kugellagern trotzenden Rollen. 


Die lassen sich leicht drehen.
Die bremsen lassen sich sehr fein einstellen.:q
Da können sie mit den heutigen Rollen mithalten.Meine DIWA kann  ich so einstellen, das fast kein unterschied zwischen geöffneten und geschlossenen Bügel zu bemerken ist.


----------



## Shura (30. März 2017)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch auch mehr zum Alter sagen und zum ursprünglichen Zweck den diese Rolle dienen sollte?
> 
> Zu erwartende Fische  wären kleine Karpfen bis ca.13pfd,
> Schleien,Weissfische und Aale.



Da haste schon richtig geguckt, 60er bis Anfang 70er~
"Spinning Reel" Stand auf dem Karton der Rolle, also ich denke nicht, dass die irgendein spezielles Einsatzgebiet hatte...werfen kannste damit alles was genug Gewicht hat.

Nimm sie doch einfach mal mit zum fischen und guck ob du damit glücklich wirst  Was soll schon passieren. In den 60er Jahren waren die Fische auch nicht anders als Heute 



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Sollte man evtl. diese alte Druckfeder austauschen?
> Oder liegt es eher an den unteren Scheiben(unter der Schnurrolle).



Puh, mach doch mal alles sauber, auch die Scheiben. Vielleicht is da altes Fett verharzt. Die Feder kannste ja selber checken, ob sie noch elastisch ist. Kannst gern auch mal n Foddo von der zerlegten Bremse reinstellen 



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab das so gelassen, oder sollte man das alte Fett auch wechseln.
> Ich weis bloß nicht was ich da hernehmen könnte?



Kannste wechseln gegen irgendein Rollenfett. Hier gibts einige Vorschläge im Forum wenn man bissl sucht was Fett angeht (Penn-Rollenfett, Cal's etc.)


----------



## Forelle74 (30. März 2017)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.

@Nordlichtangler:
Kosten sind egal
Ich hab genug Angelrollen und Ruten 
Für mich ist das reine Liebhaberei.
Nen Oldtimer will man ja auch ab und zu fahren.
Da ich Schlosser bin , hab ich kein teil entdeckt das sich nicht irgendwie nachbauen oder besorgen lässt.
Und für Federn gibt es bei uns ein Spezialgeschäft.

@Hansalbers:
Ich finde sie auch toll
Danke für deine Tips werde mich an die wenden wenn ich hilfe brauch.
Den Heilemacher gibt es noch(zumindest hab ich seine Seite gefunden)
Die schnur ist neu,die hab ich schon aufgespult#6


@Wobbler
Danke für den Hinweis über die Gängigkeit.

@Shura
Danke für alle Tips.
Die Bremse hatte ich schon Sauber gemacht.
Die Spule ging leicht runter, danach ist sie schwer gegangen.
Ich vermute das irgendwas sich zwischen Feder und Welle verkeilt hat.
Rost ,verkrustetes Fett o.ä


@all

Ich werde sie nochmal Unter die Lupe nehmen und dann weiter Berichten.

Fotos werde ich auch machen


----------



## Forelle74 (9. April 2018)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*

Danke für eure Tips.
Die Rolle läuft wieder einwandfrei.
Hab die Messing Welle abgezogen und die Bohrung der Spule etwas geweitet.
Jetzt kann man die Bremse wieder normal justieren.

Bei Gelegenheit gibts mal Bilder am Wasser.
Hoffe das die Rute das einigermaßen aushält[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (9. April 2018)

*AW: D.A.M Quick 248 restaurieren*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit gibts mal Bilder am Wasser.
> Hoffe das die Rute das einigermaßen aushält[emoji6]



Da könnte der Hase im Pfeffer liegen  
Ich bekam zu Anfangszeiten meiner Leidenschaft von einem Nachbarn eine 3-teilige alte Steckrute geschenkt. Leider wussten weder er (kein Angler, war von seinem Vater) noch ich, was das war. Noch leiderer ist das Ding beim allerersten Einsatz gebrochen und hat sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst... 6 Stück, um genau zu sein...
Heute weiss ich, dass es eine gespliesste Rute aus Tonkin-Rohr gewesen sein muss. Ob man sie hätte "retten" können...


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal ein kleines Update. 
Hab sie so hergerichtet wie mein Uropa seinerzeit auf Karpfen gefischt hat.
Die Rute ist nix besonderes hab sie aber geerbt.
Für mich hat sie emotionalen Wert.  
Die hatte damals aber schon nen ordentlichen Korkgriff der mit etwas Reinigung wieder ansehbar wurde 
Montage ist n Original Nachbau der Futterspirale aus Kupfer die er immer verwendet hat.
In die Spirale kam n Teig aus Semmeln Käse ,Brösel und Wasser.
Das gleiche kam an den etwas übergroßen Wurmhaken.
Oder Alternativ ein paar Tauwürmer.
Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich verlinke auchh noch eine Sammler Homepage. 
Da sind alle D.A.M. Rollen drauf bis 1980 glaub ich.
Falls das jemandem Interessiert. 
Da sind auch Katalogbilder meiner drin.






						Saschas Sammler Homepage für alte Angelrollen
					

Angelrollen



					www.saschas-sammler-homepage.de


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update.
> Hab sie so hergerichtet wie mein Uropa seinerzeit auf Karpfen gefischt hat.
> Die Rute ist nix besonderes hab sie aber geerbt.
> Für mich hat sie emotionalen Wert.
> ...



Die Rute ist nicht so alt wie die Rolle. Sie kam Anfang der 80er als Spinnruten-Serie auf den Markt. Es gab sie in:
2,10m mit einem WG 5-25g
2,40m mit einem WG 10-40g und deine mit 2,70m und einem WG von 20-60g.

Noch einige Details zu deiner Rute: Hohlglasrute, Gewicht ca. 310g, empfohlene Schnurstärke 0,20-0,35mm, Aktion A (Spitzenaktion), damalige kosten *79,50 DM.*
Ihr Einsatzgebiet ist wie aus dem Namen heraus schon lesbar, das mittelschwere Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander ect.

Ergänzend: Die DAM Quick 248 kostete damals 39,00DM (1965), hat eine Schnurfassung (ohne Korkeinlage) von 100m/0,45mm und mit Korkeinlage 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung 1:3,4


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rute ist nicht so alt wie die Rolle. Sie kam Anfang der 80er als Spinnruten-Serie auf den Markt. Es gab sie in:
> 2,10m mit einem WG 5-25g
> 2,40m mit einem WG 10-40g und deine mit 2,70m und einem WG von 20-60g.
> 
> ...


Danke nochmal für die genaue Geschichte der Rute 
Die war preislich für damals wohl schon im besseren Bereich.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich häng mich gleich mal hier ran mit meinem neuen Projekt. 
Ich hab ne schicke alte D.A.M Rute.
Ich hab die glaub ich hier auch schonmal gesehen, zumindest ne ähnliche. 
War das vielleicht bei dir @Bilch ?










Die Rute ist 1,80m Lang.
Alle Teile sind noch Original. 
Nur das Logo und ein Teil der Technischen Daten sind abgescheuert.
Ich würde die Rute gern mit ner Originalen D.A.M Rolle aus dem gleichen Jahr aufrüsten.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand nen Tip dazu geben. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## hans albers (9. Oktober 2020)

genaue bezeichnung zur rute kann ich dir auch nicht geben,
ausser das dam damals diese ruten nach seen in bayern und umgebung benannte..
könnte eine "staffelsee" sein, allerdings ist meine komplett in grün.

das alter ist aber denke ich, mit ziemlicher sicherheit mitte /ende 60er.
also eine quick 110 würde passen.


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich häng mich gleich mal hier ran mit meinem neuen Projekt.
> Ich hab ne schicke alte D.A.M Rute.
> Ich hab die glaub ich hier auch schonmal gesehen, zumindest ne ähnliche.
> War das vielleicht bei dir @Bilch ?
> ...



Hallo Michi,
ist eine DAM Iller S aus der grünen Serie, in der Ausführung ab 1969. Ist ne Vollglasrute fürs mittlere Fischen und kostete damals 29,50DM
Da würde die 248 passen, besser und haltbarer wäre eine DAM Quick 330 aus der Zeit aber wenn möglich mit Mono fischen.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hallo Michi,
> ist eine DAM Iller S aus der grünen Serie, in der Ausführung ab 1969. Ist ne Vollglasrute fürs mittlere Fischen und kostete damals 29,50DM
> Da würde die 248 passen, besser und haltbarer wäre eine DAM Quick 330 aus der Zeit aber wenn möglich mit Mono fischen.


Besonders die Spitzenringe halten Geflecht nicht aus. Die wurden schon von Mono in kurzer Zeit eingesägt.


----------



## Bilch (9. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich häng mich gleich mal hier ran mit meinem neuen Projekt.
> Ich hab ne schicke alte D.A.M Rute.
> Ich hab die glaub ich hier auch schonmal gesehen, zumindest ne ähnliche.
> War das vielleicht bei dir @Bilch ?
> ...


Eine Tegernsee, so wie meine , nur dass ich eine 2,10 mit 50 g WG habe und Du 1,80 und 30 g.
Eine Quick 330 würde perfekt passen, eine 220 vlt. auch noch, die 110 ist aber zu klein für diese Rute. Dann hast Du eine wunderbare old school Kombo zum Forellenangeln mit Blech. Dass Mono ein muss ist, wurde sowieso schon gesagt.
Es macht riesen Spaß einen großen Fisch mit so einer Kombo zu drillen. Bei der weichen Rute und Mono brauchst Du auch wegen der etwas ruckeligen Bremse keine Angst zu haben. Muss Dich nur warnen, dass das Schnekenradgetriebe eine sehr schlechte Kraftübetragung hat, so dass man auch bei kleineren Fischen pumpen muss


----------



## eiszeit (9. Oktober 2020)

damalige Grüne Serie:

Iller S, 1,80m, 30g
Leine, 1,95m, 50g
Tegernsee, 2,10m, 50g
Staffelsee, 2,10m, 80g
Pikie S, 1,95m, 100g
Mügelsee. 2,15m, 100g
dann gab es noch ne Kofferrute, 5 Teile, 1,80m, 25g


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2020)

Danke euch allen für die Tipps. 
Ich denke ich werde mir ne D.A.M. Quick 330 holen. 
Rar sind die grad nicht und oft für nen guten Kurs zu bekommen. 
@Bilch 
Danke für die Beschreibung der Rute. 
Das die wabbelig ist hab ich gemerkt. 
Beim Drillen einer Forelle warscheinlich ein Vorteil. 
Wirft die sich auch einigermaßen mit normalen Wobblern,Blinkern etc... ausm Forellen Bereich.
So 5g ca?
Mono ist klar bei Metallringen  .
Ich werde mal ne 25ger testen.


----------



## Bilch (10. Oktober 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen für die Tipps.
> Ich denke ich werde mir ne D.A.M. Quick 330 holen.
> Rar sind die grad nicht und oft für nen guten Kurs zu bekommen.
> @Bilch
> ...


Ich habe die 50 g Version und habe damit 22 und 30 g Effzett und 5er Spinner gefischt. Die Wurfweiten sind ganz akzeptabel, sehr zielgenau kann man mit der Rute aber nicht werfen.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich habe die 50 g Version und habe damit 22 und 30 g Effzett und 5er Spinner gefischt. Die Wurfweiten sind ganz akzeptabel, sehr zielgenau kann man mit der Rute aber nicht werfen.


Danke.
Extreme Wurfweiten sind nicht so wichtig .
Bei uns im Fluss reichen 10-15 m meist aus.
Ich übe lieber erst an hindernissfreien Stellen


----------



## hans albers (12. Oktober 2020)

moin,
ich würde dir eher dann zu einer quick 220 oder sogar 110 raten
.
die 330 ist schon etwas grösseres kaliber, und eher an ner stand/grundrute
zu empfehlen.
(mit 025 mono haste dann schon hunderte meter auf der rolle)


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Oktober 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> ich würde dir eher dann zu einer quick 220 oder sogar 110 raten
> .
> die 330 ist schon etwas grösseres kaliber, und eher an ner stand/grundrute
> ...



Ich hab bei der 248 damals schon fast ne Spule 0,30ger draufbekokommen.
Sind knapp 200m drauf.

Ich werde jetzt noch schauen was ich genau mache.
Hab nämlich zufällig noch ne Quick ersteigert.
Hab wegen was anderem geschaut und zugeschlagen.
Konnte die aber noch nicht zuordnen weil die Bilder mies waren.
Und bekomme erst noch die Lieferung.

Ich hab nämlich jetzt 3 Winter Projekte:

1. Die Dam Quick für die Iller herrichten.
Sollte eine Spinncombo für nen kleinen Fluss werden.

2.Meine alte Fliegenrute mit ner passenden Rolle bestücken und auch fischbar herrichten.

3.Die Rute (Combo) meines Uropas noch mal überarbeiten und mit ner Originaleren Rolle bestücken.
Wird aber trotzdem ne Grundangel bleiben, weil das ein ordentlicher Prügel ist.
Zum Hechtspinnfischen hab ich dann doch lieber etwas leichteres Gerät.


Ich werde einfach hier weiter Berichten was sich so tut.
Und auch die Fliegen Rute vorstellen.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> ich würde dir eher dann zu einer quick 220 oder sogar 110 raten
> .
> die 330 ist schon etwas grösseres kaliber, und eher an ner stand/grundrute
> ...


Auf die 330 passen 200 m 35er Mono. Gemäß Schnurrechner wären das dann 391 m von der 25er.






						Schnur-Rechner
					






					www.anglerfreunde-laberweinting.de


----------



## eiszeit (12. Oktober 2020)

Einen Schnurreduzierer gäbe es auch für die 330er, aus Kork.
Dann fasst die Spule 100m/0,35mm.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Oktober 2020)

Bei den heutigen Monopreisen ist die Meterzahl doch egal. Hauptsache die Rolle passt zur Rute bzw. zum Angler.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Monopreisen ist die Meterzahl doch egal. Hauptsache die Rolle passt zur Rute bzw. zum Angler.


So schaut es bei den meisten meiner Rollen auch aus. Es sind zwar weiss Gott wie viele Meter drauf, aber brauchen tut man nicht mal die ersten 100 m. Andererseits ist die 330er auch sehr viel Eisen für so eine kurze und vom Kaliber her leichte Rute. Muss man halt probieren, was einem taugt - und nur das zählt am Ende!


----------



## eiszeit (12. Oktober 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin,
> ich würde dir eher dann zu einer quick 220 oder sogar 110 raten
> .
> die 330 ist schon etwas grösseres kaliber, und eher an ner stand/grundrute
> ...



Ich hab nochmal wegen der Rollengröße für die Iller (Art. Nr. 2003) nachgeschaut.
DAM selbst schlägt für die Iller die Quick 220 vor, Nr. 4




Quelle: DAM Katalog 1970

Die 220 oder 221 ist halt heutzutage  im Einkauf teurer als die 330, ist ein Abwägungssache.


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2020)

So tragisch ist es auch wieder nicht. Dafür sind es alles Rollen, mit denen fischen dann auch noch die Urenkel, wenn man gelegentlich gegenüber den Rollen die Worte "Fett" und "Öl" erwähnt.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Einen Schnurreduzierer gäbe es auch für die 330er, aus Kork.
> Dann fasst die Spule 100m/0,35mm.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Schauen gut aus.
Ist halt Original. 
Ich hätte jetzt  die Hälfte von der 30ger druntergelassen und 100m gute 0,25er Mono drangeknüpft.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Oktober 2020)

So Update:
Ich wollte eigentlich ne alte Fliegenrolle für meine Glasfaserrute.
Jetz hab ich 5 Rollen  .
Hier mal die 3 D.A.M.
Der Zustand der Quick's ist nahezu Mint.




















Die 238 macht sich ganz gut auf der Iller.
Obwohl sie zum Fischen fast zu schade ist.

Ich hab rausgefunden das die bis 68gebaut wurde.

Den Plastikbomber aus den 80gern hatte ich selbst mal.
Die gingen aber recht schnell kaputt.
Der Kommt auf Opas Cormoran.
Wird warscheinlich eh nimmer Aktiv gefischt.
Eher 1-2 mal im Jahr als Liebhaberei.

Jetzt kommt ein besonderes Stück, was ich zuvor noch nie gesehen hab.
Außer mal im Netz.














Es ist eine D.A.M Multirex.
Könnt ihr mir darüber vielleicht etwas genaues sagen?
Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (14. Oktober 2020)

Die Multirex von DAM kam ca. 1953/54 auf den Markt, es gab sie in schwarz und grün. 
Schnurrfassung ca. 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:4,0, Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf der Rute stehend zu fischen,
Müsstest noch die fehlende Hutmutter zur Kurbelbefestigung ergänzen.
Hier als Bsp. für die Mutter die Multirex als Herter´s Ausführung in schwarz


----------



## ragbar (15. Oktober 2020)

Urgroßmutter aller Low Profile Baitcaster.
Schon mit ventilierter Spule, außerhalb der Rundform versetztem Antriebsrad...….
Ich würd die mal fischen wollen.


----------



## eiszeit (15. Oktober 2020)

Hab sie schon mal gefischt an einer DAM Sven mit Fingerhebel.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Multirex von DAM kam ca. 1953/54 auf den Markt, es gab sie in schwarz und grün.
> Schnurrfassung ca. 100m/0,30mm, Übersetzung ca. 1:4,0, Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf der Rute stehend zu fischen,
> Müsstest noch die fehlende Hutmutter zur Kurbelbefestigung ergänzen.
> Hier als Bsp. für die Mutter die Multirex als Herter´s Ausführung in schwarz
> Anhang anzeigen 357470




Danke dir für die tollen Bilder und Erklärungen. 
So eine Hutmutter mit Schlitz hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
Ne normale ist aber recht einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Oktober 2020)

So hier ist die alte Fliegenrute. 
Ich hab immer noch nicht rausgefunden woher die evtl. stammen könnte. 
Sie ist recht leicht daher warscheinlich hohlglasfaser.
Den Griff hab ich erneuert. 







Hier die Rolle .
Ist Made in Japan. 
Hat mir aber sehr gut gefallen und der Zustand ist eigentlich neu.










Sie harmoniert auf jedenfall mit der Fliegenrute. 
Ein bisl altes Fett entfernt und sie läuft Einwandfrei. 
Die Rute hab ich damals gemessen.
Sie liegt so im #4 Bereich. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## eiszeit (18. Oktober 2020)

Die Rolle dürfte ne Shakespeare 2529 (70er Jahre) sein. Die war auch öfters bei Shakespeare Fliegenrutensets montiert.
Bei der Rute ist es schwierig wegen dem Umbau, da kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Oktober 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rolle dürfte ne Shakespeare 2529 (70er Jahre) sein. Die war auch öfters bei Shakespeare Fliegenrutensets montiert.
> Bei der Rute ist es schwierig wegen dem Umbau, da kann ich nicht helfen.


Danke dir für die Bestimmung der Rolle.
Hab sie gefunden.
Die Shakespeare omni passt zu 100%.
Die Hatten als Signatur wohl nur nen Aufkleber drauf.
Und die gabs wohl in verschiedenen Farben .
Bei der Rute isses mir eigentlich Egal was für eine das ist.
Ich hab in nem anderren Thread aber noch die alten Fotos




__





						Fliegenrute Neuaufbau
					

Hallo Ich habe vor Jahren eine alte Fliegenrute geschenkt bekommen. Ich bin dabei den Griff und Rollenhalter neu aufzubauen. Leider ist der Aufkleber der Marke schon verblasst.  Mich würde Interessieren ob jemand weiß was das für eine Rute ist? Oder sein könnte? Auch um die Wurfklasse zu...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Die lässt sich aber recht gut werfen und wird ne Rute für kleine Bäche.
Also eher ein gebrauchs Gegenstand


----------



## Forelle74 (3. November 2020)

Hallo an alle Liebhaber allter Schätzchen.
Mal wieder ein kleines Update. 
Nachdem ich meine Rollen poliert und hergerichtet hab wollte ich mir ne Vitrine in Keller stellen. 
Meine Frau war so begeistert davon das ich gleich eine für den besten Platz im Wohnzimmer bekommen hab.
Das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 
Hier sind meine Lieblings Stücke in der neuen Vitrine. 
















Grüße Michi


----------



## Bilch (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Liebhaber allter Schätzchen.
> Mal wieder ein kleines Update.
> Nachdem ich meine Rollen poliert und hergerichtet hab wollte ich mir ne Vitrine in Keller stellen.
> Meine Frau war so begeistert davon das ich gleich eine für den besten Platz im Wohnzimmer bekommen hab.
> ...


Nicht jeder hat so viel Glück mit der Ehe


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Liebhaber allter Schätzchen.
> Mal wieder ein kleines Update.
> Nachdem ich meine Rollen poliert und hergerichtet hab wollte ich mir ne Vitrine in Keller stellen.
> Meine Frau war so begeistert davon das ich gleich eine für den besten Platz im Wohnzimmer bekommen hab.
> ...


sieht sehr stimmig aus passt irgend wie. vor allem die Vitrine gefällt mir, gibt es da vielleicht eine Bezugsadresse zu?


----------



## Forelle74 (3. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> sieht sehr stimmig aus passt irgend wie. vor allem die Vitrine gefällt mir, gibt es da vielleicht eine Bezugsadresse zu?


Ich hab lang gesucht wegen der Vitrine. 
Zum hängen gibts nicht so viel Auswahl. 
Die erste war totaler Schrott. (VCM).
Die ist auch tief genug für Stationär Rollen.
https://www.poco.de/506483500/haeng...=PLA_googleshopping_506483500&adword=Adwords/{Campaign}/{Adgroup}/&gclid=CjwKCAiAnIT9BRAmEiwANaoE1dER0zUwV68drrbFI8iF-2pitvxcu7L71kQ8jinPxwOC_I2t79hH3BoCcqQQAvD_BwE
Gibts auch in Beton Optik.


----------



## eiszeit (3. November 2020)

Sehr schön .
Seh da auch eine Libelle und ne Rileh.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sehr schön .
> Seh da auch eine Libelle und ne Rileh.


Danke.
Ja, hab mal ne Rileh No. 1 Multirolle bekommen. 
Und die Libelle gefiel mir halt sehr.


----------



## Forelle74 (3. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat so viel Glück mit der Ehe


Ja,da hab ich viel Glück gehabt .
Ich darf nebenher auch 30 Ruten in der Wohnung stehen haben .


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab lang gesucht wegen der Vitrine.
> Zum hängen gibts nicht so viel Auswahl.
> Die erste war totaler Schrott. (VCM).
> Die ist auch tief genug für Stationär Rollen.
> ...


besten dank, Poco passt perfekt, meine Frau schleppt schon seit Monaten einen 30€ Gutschein von da mit sich rum, ich kauf ihr ihn ab fürn zehner


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2020)

@Forelle74 
Wir sprechen uns nach der hundertsten Rolle wieder, mal sehen wie dann die Lage ausschaut. Aber sie sehen darin echt gut aus. 
Und @Thomas. , wenn du für deine Vitrinenkäufe dann einen LKW brauchst, melde dich bitte.


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und @Thomas. , wenn du für deine Vitrinenkäufe dann einen LKW brauchst, melde dich bitte.


besten dank fürs Angebot, LKW ist kein Thema alles vorhanden


----------



## Forelle74 (3. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Wir sprechen uns nach der hundertsten Rolle wieder, mal sehen wie dann die Lage ausschaut. Aber sie sehen darin echt gut aus.
> Und @Thomas. , wenn du für deine Vitrinenkäufe dann einen LKW brauchst, melde dich bitte.


Danke.
Naja reicht erstmal. 
Vielleicht die ein oder andere noch um die Sammlung zu komplettieren .


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. November 2020)

Ja, ja, so fing es fast immer an, und irgendwann begrüßt dich der Paketbote mit Vornamen


----------



## Bilch (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Naja reicht erstmal.
> Vielleicht die ein oder andere noch um die Sammlung zu komplettieren .


Wir wissen ja, wie das weitergeht


----------



## Jason (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Liebhaber allter Schätzchen.
> Mal wieder ein kleines Update.
> Nachdem ich meine Rollen poliert und hergerichtet hab wollte ich mir ne Vitrine in Keller stellen.
> Meine Frau war so begeistert davon das ich gleich eine für den besten Platz im Wohnzimmer bekommen hab.
> ...


Sehr sehenswert. Passt sehr gut ins Wohnzimmer.  Da kannst du stolz drauf sein und auf deine Frau.

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (3. November 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wir wissen ja, wie das weitergeht




Ja, Ja


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Naja reicht erstmal.
> Vielleicht die ein oder andere noch um die Sammlung zu komplettieren .





Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, ja, so fing es fast immer an, und irgendwann begrüßt dich der Paketbote mit Vornamen





Bilch schrieb:


> Wir wissen ja, wie das weitergeht



Forelle als dir kein von den zweien keinen erzählen, alles eine frage der Disziplin. 

Nachtrag: schau dir Eiszeit an der hat sich auch im griff


----------



## Jason (3. November 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ja, Ja
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359089


Ich denke mal, du hast kein Platz mehr.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Ein Zeichen an den "Kurator von Rostock" - es ist noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ein Zeichen an den "Kurator von Rostock" - es ist noch Luft nach oben!


da muss ich @geomas mal in Schutz nehmen, der sammelt nicht, der fischt mit dem Zeug tatsächlich was ich wiederum nicht unbedingt tue und mit den Metallern sowieso nicht


----------



## Andal (3. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da muss ich @geomas mal in Schutz nehmen, der sammelt nicht, der fischt mit dem Zeug tatsächlich was ich wiederum nicht unbedingt tue und mit den Metallern sowieso nicht


Aber zusammen könnt ihr beide, ohne Not, die "5. Kolonne der Angler" ausstatten!


----------



## geomas (3. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> da muss ich @geomas mal in Schutz nehmen, der sammelt nicht, der fischt mit dem Zeug tatsächlich was ich wiederum nicht unbedingt tue und mit den Metallern sowieso nicht




Deshalb bin ich momentan auch in Abgebe-Stimmung. Die Sammlung, die keine sein soll, wird mir zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich momentan auch in Abgebe-Stimmung. Die Sammlung, die keine sein soll, wird mir zu unübersichtlich.


ob man es glaubt oder nicht, ich hatte auch einiges in Kleinanzeigern drin, vor allen Ruten in der Karpfen/Hecht Klasse 12ft hatte ich zu viele und auch ein paar neuere Rollen wo nicht das Zauberwort drauf stand sind weg, ebenso klein Zeug was ich nie benutzt habe.
und es geht weiter


----------

